# Intel Optane memory not configuring.



## Dovah88 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi there, I've just recently bought an intel optane memory 16gb module and have just installed it into my m.2 slot. I'm having trouble enabling it and have read that I might even have to reinstall the operating system just to get it working. I've tried updating all drivers but still it only comes up with this. If I have to re-boot my pc then I'll just return the damn thing. Cheers.



My mother board.
GA z270m d3h
My HDD WD 1TB


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 27, 2019)

Dovah88 said:


> Hi there, I've just recently bought an intel optane memory 16gb module and have just installed it into my m.2 slot. I'm having trouble enabling it and have read that I might even have to reinstall the operating system just to get it working. I've tried updating all drivers but still it only comes up with this. If I have to re-boot my pc then I'll just return the damn thing. Cheers.View attachment 125759
> My mother board.
> GA z270m d3h
> My HDD WD 1TB



Is your BIOS set up for Intel Rapid Storage Technology (RST)? It needs to be. Some newer boards make it even more straightforward and also have an Optane label there.


----------



## Dovah88 (Jun 27, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> Is your BIOS set up for Intel Rapid Storage Technology (RST)? It needs to be. Some newer boards make it even more straightforward and also have an Optane label there.


How would you have to set up the bios for intel rapid storage? Would I need to reinstall the entire os again? My motherboard says its intel optane ready.
Or could I just go into my bios options in the boot menu?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2019)

Dovah88 said:


> How would you have to set up the bios for intel rapid storage? Would I need to reinstall the entire os again? My motherboard says its intel optane ready.
> Or could I just go into my bios options in the boot menu?



RAID is an extension of AHCI, so probably not.


----------



## Dovah88 (Jun 27, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> RAID is an extension of AHCI, so probably not.


So meaning I would have to reinstall everything again?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2019)

Dovah88 said:


> So meaning I would have to reinstall everything again?



nope. You probably wont need to. Just switch it to RAID mode instead of AHCI and install the Intel RST again.


----------



## Dovah88 (Jun 27, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> nope. You probably wont need to. Just switch it to RAID mode instead of AHCI and install the Intel RST again.


Alright, I'm not quite sure on how to switch them. How would I go about doing that. Within the boot menu or within a command? And would switching them alter anything (programs and documents and such?)


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2019)

Dovah88 said:


> Alright, I'm not quite sure on how to switch them. How would I go about doing that. Within the boot menu or within a command?



you have to do it in BIOS. It will generally be somewhere with a list of all of the hard drives. PCH menu maybe. It really varies alot by board. Just take a look around, or google how to enable optane on your specific model, some kid probably uploaded it to youtube complete with terrible mic quality for you to enjoy for 11 minutes.






						Intel® Optane™ Memory Ready - GIGABYTE
					

Intel<sup>®</sup> Optane™ Memory, supported by GIGABYTE 200 series motherboards, accelerates traditional storage devices to reduce boot times and enhance user experience.



					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Dovah88 (Jun 27, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> you have to do it in BIOS. It will generally be somewhere with a list of all of the hard drives. PCH menu maybe. It really varies alot by board. Just take a look around, or google how to enable optane on your specific model, some kid probably uploaded it to youtube complete with terrible mic quality for you to enjoy for 11 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, but would changing this setup from ahci to raid cause a reboot. Such as loss of files and programs?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2019)

Dovah88 said:


> Alright, but would changing this setup from ahci to raid cause a reboot. Such as loss of files and programs?



I mean anything’s possible you should always backup what you need before modifying hard drive configs, but in the case of AHCI to RAID generally not a problem.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 27, 2019)

I doubt that'd be a problem since those same BIOS menus let you select specific drives. All you're expected to do with Optane is turn on RST and then set up the M.2 slot with your Optane drive to be in RST mode. It won't be readable as a regular SSD drive afterwards, but will show up in the Windows RST or the Optane app and allow you to pair it with a hard drive.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jun 27, 2019)

if its like in the windows 7 days of intel rapid storage technology you may need to edit the registry in windows 10 before you switch from ahci to raid mode in the bios.

my reseach has come up with this method for win 10. its actually for windows 8 but it appears to work. try at your own risk.




If currently installed, uninstall your RAID or AHCI SATA driver (for intel, intel rapid storage technology)
Basically open msconfig -> boot tab -> check safe boot -> restart
Go into UEFI/BIOS and set SATA mode to which ever one you want
Boot up into windows safe mode
Open msconfig again -> under the main menu tab (general) click the normal startup circle - > restart
Your system should boot into windows fine and you can install your AHCI or RAID driver.



source: https://www.overclock.net/forum/20-...ge-sata-modes-after-windows-installation.html


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 27, 2019)

If you switch to RAID you'll have to reinstall everything, cause your system wont see it.


----------



## juiseman (Jun 27, 2019)

Why would you switch to RAID mode? That doesn't sound correct.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 27, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> If you switch to RAID you'll have to reinstall everything, cause your system wont see it.



That isn't true, with Windows 7 you need to do a registry edit to get it to work after changing from AHCI to RAID with Windows 10 all you have to do is boot into Safe Mode once and it will do the changes for you.



juiseman said:


> Why would you switch to RAID mode? That doesn't sound correct.



Because Optane requires the storage controller to be in RAID mode to work.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jun 27, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> you have to do it in BIOS. It will generally be somewhere with a list of all of the hard drives. PCH menu maybe. It really varies alot by board. Just take a look around, or google how to enable optane on your specific model, some kid probably uploaded it to youtube complete with terrible mic quality for you to enjoy for 11 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This

I also have Optane. Everything will work fine after you change AHCI to Raid or Intel RST Premium mode (depend on what is your motherboard call it) in BIOS. It is just 2-3 clicks.


----------



## bug (Jun 27, 2019)

Well, this is how Gigabyte says it's done: https://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/454/intel-optane-ready.html
Check that you have the minimum required BIOS/UEFI version and all the other settings are in place.


----------



## Flaky (Jun 27, 2019)

Optane acceleration requires uefi boot mode, bios/legacy isn't supported.
What boot mode are you using, OP?
Check this way -> LINK


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 27, 2019)

Flaky said:


> Optane acceleration requires uefi boot mode, bios/legacy isn't supported.
> What boot mode are you using, OP?
> Check this way -> LINK



Wow, I never knew that was a requirement for Optane caching.  That makes no sense considering Optane is just a rebrand of Intel's SRT which has worked since the Z68 days without needing the OS to boot in UEFI mode.

Seems like a classic case of Intel locking something down just to force UEFI on us.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jun 27, 2019)

Just finish testing Optane vs HDD side by side comparison in programs and games.


----------



## Mac2580 (Jun 29, 2019)

I didnt want to lose data on my hard drive so i installed windows on a laptop ssd and linked the optane to that instead. Didnt lose any data on my old boot drive which was AHCI. Didnt change anything in bios only made sure that flash drive was formatted for UEFI only.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 29, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Wow, I never knew that was a requirement for Optane caching.  That makes no sense considering Optane is just a rebrand of Intel's SRT which has worked since the Z68 days without needing the OS to boot in UEFI mode.
> 
> Seems like a classic case of Intel locking something down just to force UEFI on us.


I would really like to know the reason for this as well. It seems odd that they would shove this down your throat just to gain adoption since UEFI is basically the law of the land for any new hardware that's produced these days. It's also been around for quite some time as even my aging machine supports it. It could be possible that they're starting to abandon legacy BIOS support all together because that's code that has to be maintained and UEFI was designed to eventually succeed the legacy BIOS. I guess it's possible that its operation depends on features provided to the OS by UEFI, but that's speculation and not something I'm super familiar with.

I'm just skeptical of the idea that Intel is doing this to force UEFI on us since that doesn't really get them anywhere.


----------



## Mac2580 (Jun 30, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> I would really like to know the reason for this as well. It seems odd that they would shove this down your throat just to gain adoption since UEFI is basically the law of the land for any new hardware that's produced these days. It's also been around for quite some time as even my aging machine supports it. It could be possible that they're starting to abandon legacy BIOS support all together because that's code that has to be maintained and UEFI was designed to eventually succeed the legacy BIOS. I guess it's possible that its operation depends on features provided to the OS by UEFI, but that's speculation and not something I'm super familiar with.
> 
> I'm just skeptical of the idea that Intel is doing this to force UEFI on us since that doesn't really get them anywhere.



Well I can think of a good reason in my case, Windows 7 support.  My only HDD was formatted MBR, can't remember how exactly but I used to dual boot both Win 10 and Win 7 (Mainly) from that drive. When optane didnt work, due to same error as OP I guessed that there was a chance something would go wrong during conversion to GPT. (Please correct me if im wrong) Convinced a friend to buy a SSD and linked Optane to his old one. @Dovah88 , I've corrupted this (worthless) boot drive a couple of times messing around in the BIOS. If your Hard Drive is already GPT, you should be able to enable UEFI Boot in bios and M2 Storage Remapping only, and the Optane application will install. If MBR currently, then either convert to GPT (Chat to someone more knowledgeable regarding the risks, if any) or link optane to another disk. I know my settings are technically incorrect yet works perfectly for my use case. SATA 2 boot drive lol.


----------



## Mac2580 (Jul 7, 2019)

Mac2580 said:


> Well I can think of a good reason in my case, Windows 7 support.  My only HDD was formatted MBR, can't remember how exactly but I used to dual boot both Win 10 and Win 7 (Mainly) from that drive. When optane didnt work, due to same error as OP I guessed that there was a chance something would go wrong during conversion to GPT. (Please correct me if im wrong) Convinced a friend to buy a SSD and linked Optane to his old one. @Dovah88 , I've corrupted this (worthless) boot drive a couple of times messing around in the BIOS. If your Hard Drive is already GPT, you should be able to enable UEFI Boot in bios and M2 Storage Remapping only, and the Optane application will install. If MBR currently, then either convert to GPT (Chat to someone more knowledgeable regarding the risks, if any) or link optane to another disk. I know my settings are technically incorrect yet works perfectly for my use case. SATA 2 boot drive lol.


Edit: Please forgive my stupidity,  dual boot was Win XP and Win 7, not 7 and 10.


----------

